# HELP! GUPPIES!!!!



## Johno2090 (26 Apr 2011)

My flatmate has made a nice gesture to me moving into a new flat, he bought me guppies for my aquarium which ain't happening..... WHO THE **** buys fish as welcome in presents...and well done Pets at Home...you sold fish to someone who hasn't got a clue..

Now there going in my shallow tank for one night with my ADF and then they are going BACK!

Some people are idiots....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2011)

An Oscar would have been a better choice 

Cheers,


----------



## nayr88 (26 Apr 2011)

Oscars are cooooool!

Guppies ....nah!

Can't believe p@h sold them to him...pretty sucky move on there behalf.

You know how to do a stir fry right?problem solved   I joke


----------



## Johno2090 (26 Apr 2011)

Hmmm guppy and chips.....


----------



## sr20det (26 Apr 2011)

Whats wrong with guppies, i have guppies, they rock.

Runs for cover.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Apr 2011)

To give guppies there due, there stunning little fish, but just as ronaldo is a great football player....its something we love to hate haha.


----------



## Garuf (26 Apr 2011)

I'd love to punch Ronaldo, so so hard. 
I like guppies myself, bags of energy, fun fact, they were/are proscribed for helping with depression in Japan because of their zest for life.


----------



## sr20det (27 Apr 2011)

Colourful, pretty, easy to breed, small, non fussy fish.  Can you get better?


----------



## Garuf (27 Apr 2011)

Yes, Altums.


----------



## sr20det (27 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yes, Altums.



Aint they harder to keep?


----------



## Garuf (27 Apr 2011)

Yup, pretty much damn near impossible but they're much nicer fish.


----------



## sr20det (27 Apr 2011)

i did mention non fussy as in guppies, as a good trait.


----------



## Johno2090 (27 Apr 2011)

Well I have 6 "gay" males.


----------



## nayr88 (27 Apr 2011)

HA!!

It gets better  ......I feel for you mate. Haha


----------



## sculligan (27 Apr 2011)

Better 6 Gay males than an orgy of males and females. I made the mistake of letting my GF pick the livestock, and now I have a Guppy explosion.  Argh


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2011)

I have two male guppies in my nano, and am quite fond of them.  

The contrast of the vivid colours and movement against the relaxing greens works quite well I think.  Each to their own, I suppose...


----------



## a1Matt (27 Apr 2011)

+1 for the guppy love.  Great little critters.

BUT!  Why oh why do people buy fish as presents. I understand your frustration


----------



## Radik (27 Apr 2011)

Guppies are nice but wild ones or original strain. Not fussy at all if that way.


----------



## a1Matt (27 Apr 2011)

I had some vienna emerald green (half sword tails) recently.  Lovely.


----------



## Johno2090 (27 Apr 2011)

I couldn't do it. I'm keeping them they all coloured up and there kind of querky. Also it means I can setup another low tech no lighting tank


----------



## a1Matt (27 Apr 2011)

aha! Secret guppy lover!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Apr 2011)

I've seen some brilliant ones from breeders, juts the run of the mill ones in shops don't do much for me.


----------



## sr20det (28 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> I've seen some brilliant ones from breeders, juts the run of the mill ones in shops don't do much for me.



when I got my first batch somewhat 8 years ago, they were all beutiful, colourful, and so on, I havent bought a guppy since, lost loads, but they keep their populations up and maintain numbers themselves.  They all are brown now bar a few pale ones


----------



## RudeDogg1 (28 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yup, pretty much damn near impossible but they're much nicer fish.



Altums aint even as hard to keep as discus far less fussy. Near impossible to breed tho in captivity. All they need is a big deep tank and good water


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2011)

There's some german produced hybrids I've very excited about (rumour has it they're actually a naturally occuring hybrid) either way, they're supposed to be stunning, and from the pictures as good as impossible to tell apart from p. scalare on body shape alone.


----------



## sr20det (29 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There's some german produced hybrids I've very excited about (rumour has it they're actually a naturally occuring hybrid) either way, they're supposed to be stunning, and from the pictures as good as impossible to tell apart from p. scalare on body shape alone.


any pics?


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2011)

I'll see what I can do, i've only seen them in tropical fish hobbyist magazine. 
:http://www.tfhmagazine.com/


----------



## gmartins (29 Apr 2011)

I've been given a red beta a couple of guppies as a present when I was at the uni. I liked and kept the fish for a long time but was a bit upset because I was planning to get different species. 

G


----------



## nayr88 (29 Apr 2011)

Betta and guppies!! Must of been a calm betta, I've had trouble keeping mine with anything his just to violent. A black hmpk 

Any shopworker that would let someone walk in and buy in one purchase a betta and a few male guppies should slapped! Haha


----------



## gmartins (29 Apr 2011)

That's what you get when you don't get to pick the fish yourself. 

I agree with you but I think that some/many shopworkers are not that knowledgable about aquariums, or at least, they evaluate what you know and advice you accordingly - sometimes wrongly unfortunately.

 In my case I suppose I was lucky - the betta was actually quite a pacific fella.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There's some german produced hybrids I've very excited about (rumour has it they're actually a naturally occuring hybrid) either way, they're supposed to be stunning, and from the pictures as good as impossible to tell apart from p. scalare on body shape alone.



Tony tan is captive breeding some stunning ones he's labled them as altums but they rant they are one of the others supposedly. Still stunning tho and £30 for a nearly adult sized one I'd have some if I had room in with me discus


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2011)

Leopoldii maybe? They're sometimes called long nose altums. Do you have a link for them?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Apr 2011)

Not a direct link but a link to the thread I found out about them from http://forum.bidka.org/showthread.php?t=17551 sadly noone has imported any yet which is a minimum of 1000


----------

